# Time To Get The Gold!!



## Gettinthegold (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok, I've watched the youtube videos, etc. i need to make some extra money these days and gold is money!! So can someone please tell me exactly what I will need and how to do it? I know that gold is worth a lot, even for small pieces. So every bit will count. I'm starting off with some old cell phones and laptops!! I can't believe people throw that stuff away!! But then again, better to keep it between us, eh?  

Can't wait for the money to start comin in...


----------



## Geo (Jul 27, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Ok, I've watched the youtube videos, etc. i need to make some extra money these days and gold is money!! So can someone please tell me exactly what I will need and how to do it? I know that gold is worth a lot, even for small pieces. So every bit will count. I'm starting off with some old cell phones and laptops!! I can't believe people throw that stuff away!! But then again, better to keep it between us, eh?
> 
> Can't wait for the money to start comin in...



:roll: :roll: :roll: i would love to help you with that. go to www.goldrefiningforum.com and register. after that, find a member with a link to C.M. Hoke's book "refining precious metal waste" and read it several times. then you can read the forum to get an idea of what you might need. then you can spend much more than you will make acquiring all the needed equipment.

good luck.


----------



## butcher (Jul 28, 2013)

It is true that small bits of gold are worth money, it is true the scrap can contain a very small amount of gold, but it cost money to get it, any way you look at it there is a lot of work, and many times cost to mine these metals, no matter where you mine them from, if you think it is easy money think again, I believe most of the time a man could make better money getting a steady job at McDonald's hamburger joint than he can from mining electronic scrap, if you consider the time you need to educate yourself, and finding or buying the scrap materials, chemicals and supplies, your time and so on, actually the pay is really not that good. but try telling that to someone with gold fever, it will go in one ear and out the other and not even slow down.

Spend a few years studying every day, work hard to find scrap, and you may find you can at least break even with your idea.

Time to study then you may get to the gold.

That yellow shiny metal does not have a high price for no reason, it is rare, hard to acquire, and takes a lot of hard work. and the electronic trash is not really worth that much or people would never have threw it away, I kind of think of the circuit boards like the soda can, it is worth a little money, but some people still throw them away after they finish the soda, but if that soda can was worth hundreds of dollars you would never find one in the trash, and look how much that soda would cost to buy in that can.

I could be wrong, but I have not proved it to myself yet (at least on this hobby).


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Can't wait for the money to start comin in...


You, sir, have the wrong attitude. If you're here to make big money, you'd most likely do better flipping burgers at McDonalds. How sad is that? 

Do not misunderstand my reply. There are several on this board who have done their homework and have made a niche for themselves in the precious metal market. For the most part, each of them have spent a huge amount of time learning the theory, and have dedicated hours of their time to learning the mechanics of refining. You appear to be eager to avoid that part of the process, and, I assure you, that won't work. 

Pursue this vocation as a hobby (don't give up your day job). If you discover you are adept at handling the chemicals and enjoy the work involved, you, too, may be successful, but if your objective is to immediately fill your pockets with cash, you're in for the shock of your life. 

My advice to you is to read Hoke's book. Read it again. And again. Read it until you understand what she teaches. If you attempt to refine before you do, there will be no end to the stupid questions you will ask---and the answers are, for all practical purposes, in her book. If you find her book interesting, that's a good sign you'll succeed. If you find it dull and boring---look elsewhere to strike it rich, as what she teaches is what you must know and do. 

Harold


----------



## Gold (Jul 28, 2013)

This looks like a good place for me to park a link.
http://lavalierjewellery.blogspot.com/


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for responding, guys. I hear what you're saying and obviously I'll need to learn how it all works. That's why I'm asking for someone to help me out and tell me exactly how it's done! Sounds like there might be a few hours of reading to do before I can really get started. I can live with that. There's no such thing as free money!!!

I have a friend who says he can get me all sorts of chemicals and I even have a spare room in the house to do this all in. Some people use spare rooms to do illegal things to generate cash. I'd rather do a legal method. 

And gold is real money! Not paper fiat currency! I'd rather have gold/real money. And if some people can make money from this then I see no reason why I can't. 

Who in the heck is Hoke? A woman??? Is she on the forum?? Maybe she can give me some much needed info...if anyone has her contact info...

Anyway, anyone have a list of stuff I should get? And which chemicals should I ask my friend for?? 

Thanks again, gents!!


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 28, 2013)

> ..if anyone has her contact info...



Wait, I have her number..... http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2480


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2013)

Stop worrying about chemicals and apparatus. While it may not look like it to you, you've already scheduled your piano recital and you have yet to strike a key. Don't you think it would be wise to learn to play a simple tune first? 

Must I tell you how insulting it is to have you suggest that you will know these processes without effort, when some of us have dedicated years to our learning?

I'm inclined to tell you to lose the idea of refining in your dwelling. Fumes can kill, and they know no boundaries. Yet another reason why you need to start paying attention to what you're being told. 

I'm getting a mental picture here. You think that if a reader will give you a few sentences that you'll be off and running. That isn't going to happen, not even if a reader gives you explicit instructions. You must understand the instructions before they'll do you any good, and precious few do when first they are introduced.  It's time for you to stop asking and start doing what you've been told. 

You've been given a link that will lead you to a free download of Hoke's book. Whether you gain the knowledge contained within from that source, or from other sources, even if some of these folks give you instructions, all you're going to do is wear out your welcome. You'll do that because you're going to continue to ask for guidance, making it obvious you know nothing, and making it all the more obvious that you refuse to help yourself. That doesn't fly here, and tends to result in my banning the individual. You must be willing to dedicate your own time to learning, and not put the burden on the shoulders of those who have done it the right way. That, my friend, is the piano recital I mentioned, above. You are not ready for that. 

Start reading, and don't stop until you understand the processes involved. Once you've digested Hoke's book, start by obtaining a few of the essentials, and do the tests she recommends. That will familiarize you with how these things work, so you'll be able to make decisions and know how to handle chemicals that can be fatal. 

We suffer from many who come here with an entitlement attitude. Their time, here, is short. 

Yes, I'm dead serious. Start reading Hoke's book, and read it until it makes sense to you. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc (Jul 28, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Thanks for responding, guys. I hear what you're saying and obviously I'll need to learn how it all works. That's why I'm asking for someone to help me out and tell me exactly how it's done! Sounds like there might be a few hours of reading to do before I can really get started. I can live with that. There's no such thing as free money!!!
> 
> I have a friend who says he can get me all sorts of chemicals and I even have a spare room in the house to do this all in. Some people use spare rooms to do illegal things to generate cash. I'd rather do a legal method.
> 
> ...


Please stop! I seriously am worried about your idea of doing any of the processing in your house or attached building, the chemicals we use are at best highly corrosive and dangerous and at worst deadly if not handled with care and some decent extraction.
Read Hoke and visit the safety section here on the forum and read both all the way through several times, you don't have hours of reading to do but weeks before you start using any chemicals. This doesn't stop you collecting material to process when your ready but I fear that time is months hence not anytime soon.
I see Harold beat me to this but I'll post this anyway to reinforce his message.


----------



## niteliteone (Jul 28, 2013)

I like to think of Ms. Hoke as the writer of the Bible that all refiners must know per-batem to even understand what they want to do here.
Until we understand what she teaches us, we are unqualified to ask for explanations of what she so clearly teaches.

Or read to understand the answers we usually offer to questions.
Just my half cent after taxes.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 28, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Ok, I've watched the youtube videos, etc. i need to make some extra money these days and gold is money!! So can someone please tell me exactly what I will need and how to do it? I know that gold is worth a lot, even for small pieces. So every bit will count. I'm starting off with some old cell phones and laptops!! I can't believe people throw that stuff away!! But then again, better to keep it between us, eh?
> 
> Can't wait for the money to start comin in...


This is a description on how to get money out of e-scrap fast, easy and the money will start coming in almost instantly... Just follow this link.
http://boardsort.com/payout.php
A little slower but probably more profitable place.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Scrap-Recovered-Gold-/162134/i.html

If you stay on the forum to refine yourself, be prepared for months or even years of study before even seeing a profit.
During your studies just accumulate materials for the day when you start refining.

And DO NOT REFINE INDOORS without a working fume hood. The acid vapours will attack both your health and any metals in the area. Members of this forum has spent time in hospital when accidentally inhaling toxic fumes.

Göran


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

Ok I think I've upset some people. If so, I apologise for this. I'm just quite enthusiastic. I've heard people talking about this for ages and watched the vids and I want to do it, too!! I don't mean to be insulting. It's just, someone here had answered that many people here had dedicated hours of their time to learning refining. So I said I was willing to spend some hours, too. But now I think that statement was taken as belittling or condescending or something. 

I downloaded that Hoke book. I'm getting some sort of a PowerPoint error but I'll figure it out. I used powerpoint a lot in my old job. I know the DOS stuff, and dll stuff with ethernet/Internet, etc. 

Ok so in the meantime, like you guys said, I'll start collecting materials. My friend asked what chemicals I need and I said I wasn't sure. But he said he's pretty sure he knows what I'll need and he's bringing some. 

As for my room, there's a couple of windows and there's a fan in one of them so it gets some pretty good ventilation. I have some safety glasses I use in the shed and a really good pair of leather work gloves. I'll be careful!! I've used hydrochloric acid years ago to wash bricks, and chemicals don't get much worse than that!!

And like I said, I've got a few cell phones and a couple of old laptops so that's all good. Can anyone tell me how much I'll get from that? An ounce? Maybe more??

All right that's all for now. Once again, I don't wish to upset or insult anybody. And I really appreciate you guys setting me on the path to enlightenment (pun intended!!). Really, thank you.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 28, 2013)

> Hey guys,



Hey 



> Ok I think I've upset some people. If so, I apologise for this. I'm just quite enthusiastic. I've heard people talking about this for ages and watched the vids and I want to do it, too!! I don't mean to be insulting. It's just, someone here had answered that many people here had dedicated hours of their time to learning refining. So I said I was willing to spend some hours, too. But now I think that statement was taken as belittling or condescending or something.



Most of us have been that enthusiastic, I think. Every week come new enthusiastics, with the same questions and many of them can't be helped, because they only believe what they want to believe and do not listen. I don't think, you are one of them.



> I downloaded that Hoke book. I'm getting some sort of a PowerPoint error but I'll figure it out. I used powerpoint a lot in my old job. I know the DOS stuff, and dll stuff with ethernet/Internet, etc.



You need a PDF reader to open the book. You can also use the search function for the printerfriendly version.



> Ok so in the meantime, like you guys said, I'll start collecting materials. My friend asked what chemicals I need and I said I wasn't sure. But he said he's pretty sure he knows what I'll need and he's bringing some.



Store only chemicals AFTER you have read the safety section AND the msds for ALL the chemicals you want to store, - also HOW they have to be stored.



> As for my room, there's a couple of windows and there's a fan in one of them so it gets some pretty good ventilation. I have some safety glasses I use in the shed and a really good pair of leather work gloves. I'll be careful!! I've used hydrochloric acid years ago to wash bricks, and chemicals don't get much worse than that!!



Wrong. Much, much worse. Imagine a reaction done wrong: a fountain of hot, highly oxidising fluids shoot up or crack the vessel and you are covered with fluids that within seconds eat deeply through your leather, skin and flesh....not as bad as the fumes and gasses, that will damage your lungs for the rest of your life....btw. did I mention you are most likely blind,because the fluids ran down your head under the goggles into your eyes? ...maybe nobody hears you screaming and a little later you are dead, because your lungs are filled with water or because a big part of your skin is burned and you get into a shock. 

This is only one scenario, which is absolutely possible, if you blend these chemicals without knowing exactly what you are doing and how to avoid the dangers.



> And like I said, I've got a few cell phones and a couple of old laptops so that's all good. Can anyone tell me how much I'll get from that? An ounce? Maybe more??



serach function: cellpone yield

An ounce? I am not sure, if there is an ounce of copper in it...nobody can calculate without seeing the material, but that sounds of not even 0,5 g gold.



> All right that's all for now. Once again, I don't wish to upset or insult anybody. And I really appreciate you guys setting me on the path to enlightenment (pun intended!!). Really, thank you.



Be patient with us. This forum is very helpful. And they all just want to help you. And listen to the old ones!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 28, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok I think I've upset some people. If so, I apologise for this. I'm just quite enthusiastic. I've heard people talking about this for ages and watched the vids and I want to do it, too!! I don't mean to be insulting. It's just, someone here had answered that many people here had dedicated hours of their time to learning refining. So I said I was willing to spend some hours, too. But now I think that statement was taken as belittling or condescending or something.



After you spend some time on this forum, you will see things very differently than the way you do currently. I don't think people believe you are belittling or condescending, I think that other forum members think you are not listening to the good advice they are giving you. At least that's how I personally see what you have posted thus far.



Gettinthegold said:


> I downloaded that Hoke book. I'm getting some sort of a PowerPoint error but I'll figure it out. I used powerpoint a lot in my old job. I know the DOS stuff, and dll stuff with ethernet/Internet, etc.



I don't think it's PowerPoint, I believe it's in .pdf format would would require adobe reader.



Gettinthegold said:


> Ok so in the meantime, like you guys said, I'll start collecting materials. My friend asked what chemicals I need and I said I wasn't sure. But he said he's pretty sure he knows what I'll need and he's bringing some.



That's nice of your friend to offer to bring you chemicals. However, and this might sound stern, you have no business playing around with any chemicals or acids yet, specially when you are not sure what is required and your friend is only pretty sure. You need to stop what you are doing, stop thinking about processing material, stop trying to sidestep of leap over all the other steps you need to take before you get to this point. You are not taking any of this serious, so let me put this into perspective for you. The gases given off when you dissolve metals in Aqua Regia produce NOx gases which can at the very least cause you extreme harm if the correct precautions are not taken, and at most could cause death. Not only that, but the chemicals, acids, solutions could in many different ways cause explosive solutions, solutions that give off harmful or deadly gases, materials that will combust without notice, and the list goes on and on and on. You don't seem to be taking this seriously at all. This may be the reason you think you are insulting people because you do not understand why their responses have been so strongly worded. The reality is that they are trying to prevent you from making a terrible mistake that could end in tragedy.



Gettinthegold said:


> As for my room, there's a couple of windows and there's a fan in one of them so it gets some pretty good ventilation



A couple windows are going to do you NO GOOD, NOx is a heavy gas and takes awhile to dissipate. Being heavier than air will cause NOx to fall towards the floor. If there is any carpet or other materials it could soak into them, and over time could cause the organic material to become flammable. You could potentially be causing nitrocellulose, although if you had that much NOx in the room, you would probably end up dead or in the hospital before that point.

And if you think your fan is enough, you haven't learned about the gases produced during the process of dissolving metals with acids. NOx is highly corrosive. Your fan, unless specially built to operate in an acidic environment, would be attacked by the NOx gas, and any metals exposed would quickly oxidize including but not limited to the electric motor. So if you are working and gases are being produced in a room with a few windows, and the fan goes out, what do you think is going to happen? 

Also, you are not considering the gases soaking into the walls or furniture. And then coming into contact with those items and what would happen to anyone who did.



Gettinthegold said:


> I have some safety glasses I use in the shed and a really good pair of leather work gloves.



You need the correct type of safety glasses. If the safety glasses you have are made to not shatter when struck by flying metal or wood, they might not be the correct type, you should get a pair that huge the face and prevent any liquids from coming into contact with your eyes.

You can also leave your leather gloves in the shed, they are going to do you NO GOOD in protecting your hands from the highly corrosive acids you will be using to recover and refine precious metals. You should be using the proper gloves to protect your hands from the acids you will be using. For example, it's not a good idea to use Nitric Acid with Nitrile gloves, because they could cause the gloves to ignite. But your leather gloves? You should already possess the knowledge that leather gloves are the WRONG gloves for the types of acids you will be using.



Gettinthegold said:


> I'll be careful!! I've used hydrochloric acid years ago to wash bricks, and chemicals don't get much worse than that!!



These are the type of statements that make those of us who understand, cringe. You are so very wrong, and yet you have absolutely no clue how wrong you are. HCl or Hydrochloric Acid is by far, one of the lesser worrisome acids you will be using. Try reading about Nitric Acid, and then after that read about Sulfuric Acid. Once you have done that, come back here and try to convince any of us that Hydrochloric Acid is worse. You have no clue what you are doing, and you need to stop before you start!



Gettinthegold said:


> And like I said, I've got a few cell phones and a couple of old laptops so that's all good. Can anyone tell me how much I'll get from that? An ounce? Maybe more??



Where in the world did you ever get the idea that a couple laptops and a few cell phones would give you an ounce? I'm sorry to burst your bubble, but you might get enough out of those items to buy a happy meal, but that's the only happy thing you are going to experience if you attempt anything before you learn what it is you are proposing to do. There is about 0.00265 ounces of gold PER POUND of Cell Phones. Right around 5.3 ounces per TON! Where in the world are you getting your information?



Gettinthegold said:


> All right that's all for now. Once again, I don't wish to upset or insult anybody. And I really appreciate you guys setting me on the path to enlightenment (pun intended!!). Really, thank you.



I wasn't going to post on this thread when I first saw it, I knew others would be posting and was surprised that Harold took the time to himself. You should be happy in this, the people who have already posted on this thread are some of the most knowledgeable on this forum. They are not going to tell you that, but they are. You are taking them far too casually, you should be grateful they took the time to answer you, and you should be heading the advice they have been giving you for free.

If you do not head the warnings and help that has been freely given to you up to this point, and you attempt to do any of this without first learning what you need in order to be successful, you will make mistakes that could end up harming you, those around you, your living space, or worse something even more terrible could happen.

I can't believe you think leather gloves are good enough, or that Hydrochloric acid is the worst thing you are going to deal with, or that a few windows and a fan are enough to ventilate your work area. And then you joke about it as if it's not as serious as it really is. You really, honestly, have no idea, no clue, you are in fact utterly clueless and it's scary. At one point while taking the time to answer you in this thread I thought there might be a possibility that you posted this as a big laugh, and not serious about anything you wrote. That's how utterly ridicules this sounds to me. If this is a joke post, you need to express that now before it goes too far.

Scott


----------



## chlaurite (Jul 28, 2013)

Please don't feed the trolls, folks.

3/10, Gettinthegold. - Too obvious. And I only give you a 3 for actually getting so many to bite _after_ your 2nd post.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 28, 2013)

The scary thing is that I'm not sure he's joking, because there are so many posts of this nature on a regular basis. If it is a joke/troll it's not really funny. 

Scott


----------



## Geo (Jul 28, 2013)

there are many more chemicals and combinations of chemicals that are far and away worse than hcl fumes. i literally destroyed my health when i was younger by breathing NOx fumes. so your room has a window? ever watch the news and see when the police find an active meth lab? hazmat suits and all the people in the area have to be decontaminated. its basically the same chemicals used in refining. 

some people are hell bent on destroying their life or hurting the people they love for a little scrap metal. i spent almost a year on the forum before i could successfully preform an AR dissolution and get my gold back from the solution. i may not be the sharpest knife in the drawer but if it took me that long gain enough understanding to do it right (even with a little prior knowledge of the chemicals), the least you can do is read the forum and search for your own answers before you start asking to be hand fed information.

watched a few videos did you? you think the people in these videos learned what they know in a few weeks? the videos are just the final product of all the time studying and experimenting. im still learning stuff on the forum almost every day. im sorry but i do feel a little insulted that someone would assume they can learn in a few days what its taken me all this time to learn.


----------



## rickbb (Jul 28, 2013)

If your real, (upon which some doubt has been cast), as someone who is fairly new to this myself I can offer up this. 

List of what you need?

Hoke's book.
Ammen's book.
Read them.
Read them again.
Browse the tutorial sections of this forum, read them, read them again.

Fume hood in a seperate building from where people live, or do this outside, downwind from people. 
What you will be doing can kill people. Not kidding.

Gloves made for acid handling.
Eye or even better full face sheild.
Apron made for acid handling.
And now that you think your ready, stop and read the books again.

If you read and understand even half of those books and the forum posts then you can avoid posting questions that make people think your an idiot. Or worse, don't care.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 28, 2013)

Good points.

I'd like to add acid proof safety shoes or something similar, if you are working with amounts of liquids, that could spill on the floor and soak your shoes.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 28, 2013)

It is important that someone respond to posts such as this, as the casual reader may not understand the ramifications of pursuing the recovery of gold without proper knowledge and equipment. Thus, even a troll requires a response. 

I've said all I'm going to say to this individual. I see one more post from him alluding to the idea that he wants to refine without spending the necessary time to do his home work, he's gone. From that moment forward, he'll have no alternative but to study if he hopes to process, as he will no longer be able to post his moronic comments. 

I do not suffer fools gladly.

Harold


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 28, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> It is important that someone respond to posts such as this, as the casual reader may not understand the ramifications of pursuing the recovery of gold without proper knowledge and equipment. Thus, even a troll requires a response.



You are of course right Harold, and this is exactly the reason I felt I should post, I should have done so when I first saw it.

Scott


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1138&bih=468&q=acid+burns&oq=acid+burns&gs_l=img.3..0l8j0i5l2.2354.8230.0.8735.10.9.0.1.1.0.155.1140.0j9.9.0....0...1ac.1.22.img..0.10.1152.Dw6NVKwlDF8

Only an idiot would EVEN CONSIDER refining in his home, let alone actually do it. You are just so incredibly ignorant of all this, you are not capable of making a sound decision. There was a lot of good advice given on this thread. Study it and live. Ignore it and die.

Here's the REALITY of what this stuff is worth. To me, the easiest way to get a ball park idea of value is to measure the surface area that has gold on it and then calculate the number of square inches.

Most all of the gold you will find on common electronics is plated in 2 thicknesses. The thicker of the 2 is on stuff that is plugged into other parts and would suffer wear. Connector pins and circuit board fingers fall into that category. Their average value is about 45 cents per square inch of plated area, at a $1333 gold price. 

Thinner gold is usually found on large flat areas or on other components that will not suffer any wear. It usually runs from about 5 to 15 cents per square inch of gold plated area. 

The only common usage of solid gold is the yellow variety of the fine wire used to connect IC chips. An ounce of it is from 2 (.001" dia.) to 4 (.0007" dia.) miles long.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2013)

goldsilverpro said:


> Only an idiot would EVEN CONSIDER refining in his home, let alone actually do it.


Early in my refining years, I met a guy who was processing silver. I was concentrating on gold. Bumped in to him at a store where one could buy used electrical things. We talked briefly, and I discovered he lived only about a mile from me. We became friends and exchanged information for some time, until he moved to Idaho. 

This guy refined in his basement. A visit to his house was an experience I'll not soon forget, as the smell was overwhelming. He later moved his operation to a lean-to behind his garage, where conditions didn't improve much. He made strange decisions, including doing his filtration in a sink (what happens if you break a vessel, as he did when he was filtering more than two ounces of gold?). He would also melt his refined gold in a dirty dish. It's as if he had no concept of hygiene or good practice. 

What I learned from my observations was that this was the type of individual he was. Slip shod in everything he did, and not successful in life. He never allowed wisdom and common sense to influence decisions he made. I had warned him time and again about using his sink for filtration. 

Harold


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2013)

NobleMetalWorks said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > It is important that someone respond to posts such as this, as the casual reader may not understand the ramifications of pursuing the recovery of gold without proper knowledge and equipment. Thus, even a troll requires a response.
> ...


Persistence, as shown by this individual, won't be tolerated. We spend countless hours trying to have readers understand that there are proper procedures one must follow--not only for success, but for safety. To have posts made that contradict what is taught here tends to undo a lot of the hard work we've done, and, if nothing else, it's damned disruptive. 

Why in hell should any of us spend time with ANYONE who is so single minded as to disregard everything they're told and keep coming back with the same tired laments? That shows a total disregard for good and proper information that is being dispensed----a sure sign of one with an entitlement attitude.

It is for that reason I have suggested that any further posts of a similar nature from this individual will result in his being banned. He has shown a complete lack of understanding and appears to be determined to do things his way. 

That dog won't hunt. 

Harold


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 29, 2013)

I downloaded the book and printed it out. I'm in the process of binding it up and gluing a spine in. 

Question: how come the motor in the exhaust fan in the fume hood doesn't decay when the gasses and fumes touch it? What makes that fan any more impervious to the gasses than the motor in my fan. I understand that my fan isn't good enough for ventilation, for several reasons. I'm just asking to clarify why a fume hood fan is impervious to the fumes and gasses when mine is not. 

I told my friend to put a hold on all the chemicals. 

I seriously hope this post doesn't get me banned... '_' If so, thanks for all the info thus far.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 29, 2013)

> Question: how come the motor in the exhaust fan in the fume hood doesn't decay when the gasses and fumes touch it? What makes that fan any more impervious to the gasses than the motor in my fan. I understand that my fan isn't good enough for ventilation, for several reasons. I'm just asking to clarify why a fume hood fan is impervious to the fumes and gasses when mine is not.



Look at some professional fumehoods:
http://www.google.de/search?q=fumeh...FPfHCgdgH&sqi=2&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=728

And some fumehood scrubbers:
http://www.google.de/search?q=fumeh...69,d.ZWU&fp=aa8c8e704c10c1d5&biw=1600&bih=728

The meaning of a fumehood is not only to get gas and fume out, but also to prevent totally that any gas or fumes come into your room.

Unless you build a real good laboratory like many have done, it is impossible, even if you are experienced and knowledgable to avoid fuming, to use for example AR or ACl processes indoors without damaging yourself and anything made of metal. Doing some processes outside may be possible, if you know what and how, though I am not a great fan of that.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 29, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Question: how come the motor in the exhaust fan in the fume hood doesn't decay when the gasses and fumes touch it? What makes that fan any more impervious to the gasses than the motor in my fan. I understand that my fan isn't good enough for ventilation, for several reasons. I'm just asking to clarify why a fume hood fan is impervious to the fumes and gasses when mine is not.



Different fume hoods are intended for different applications. If you are using a fume hood that is not rated for corrosive gas, and you produce corrosive gas, the fume hood fan will encounter the same problem as the fan in your window. 

There is a way to connect an exhaust, with a fan that pushes rather than pulls, and under those conditions if built correctly you can use a fume hood in this way, so long as you have positive air flow at the face, and the fume hood was build for corrosive gases.

The best way is to use an enclosed reaction system. Short of that the next best way is to use a fume hood rated for corrosive gas and connected to a fume scrubber so that the gases are neutralized before they are exhausted... 

Think about this, you are proposing to mix acids that are so corrosive that they are able to dissolve one of the most non-reactive metals known to man. And you think that the gases produced are not going to harm the metals in your fan?

Not to mention the fact that you should not, as others have mentioned, do this inside your home. It's too dangerous! Some people do it outside, and even at that it is dangerous but at least the gases are well ventilated. NOx is highly corrosive, anything metal it comes into contact with it will attack. Look around the room you are proposing to do this in, look at all the things that are metal, including light sockets and switches, window seals, your fan, and anything else with metal.

Not to mention yourself.

If you really are confused about fume hoods, there are posts on this forum about what type of fume hoods work well, or how to build one that will.

If you are confused about fans, there are also posts on this forum suggesting what fans might be used, or what methods to use fans not rated for corrosive gas.

If you are confused about why you should not be doing this inside your home, there are posts about that as well on this forum.

If you need to understand the safety gear better, there are posts about this as well on this forum

But if I were you, I would read Hoke first, so that you are better equipped and know the language to use when talking about the processes used to recover and refine precious metals. Then after that, you can search posts for the questions you have, and then post for further explanation or clarification on the particular thread you are referring to. In this way you will be far more successful than you would watching a youtube video, and attempting to do this inside your home.

I can promise you this, if you stay on this forum, if you do as has been suggested and learn what needs to be learned, you will understand why people have warned you, and used strong language in doing so.

Scott


----------



## butcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Gettinthegold, 

You are getting advice from the forums most knowledgeable, you should be very thankful, and count yourself lucky, that they care enough to try and help you, and are trying to keep you from harming yourself or others.

You are on the right track starting with Hoke's book. The safety thread and the topic there in "dealing with waste" will help you understand more in this area, basically we study most every thing we can, and we keep studying to learn more all of the time, this field of science there is an awful lot to it, I believe a man can spend his whole life studying it and never finish learning, you will find out more of what we are talking about as you get into this more, the problem with some of those you tube videos is they make every thing seem so easy, and simple.

Recovery and refining precious metals is a science and art that requires a lot of education, and like any science or skill, it is not something you will learn overnight, the more you learn and the more skills you gain the better and safer you will be. 

You are in for a long journey in getting the gold, kind of like a trip around the world in a sail boat, it is not something you will do overnight, or from seeing some video, it takes a lot of preparation, education, and will also take time and practice to gain and hone your skills, so you need to figure you will be spending much time in learning and preparing yourself for this trip, you do not want to be caught out there in that big ocean in a storm not having what you need or without the understanding of what to do, or without being prepared, actually in a sense the education you gain is actually worth more than gold, and concentrating on that will help you in getting your gold, you do have a long journey ahead of you, enjoy preparing for that ride, for me this learning is the best part of getting the gold, without it I could not get that gold.


----------



## MysticColby (Jul 29, 2013)

A lot of new people get scared away when faced with reality like this, kudo's for sticking with it. Also, people here can be harsh. It's needed, though, to prevent people from maiming themselves.
It 's a fun hobby, but I warn you now: electronic scrap has very little gold. unless you get it free (or nearly) and do a huge quantity, do not expect a profit, much less able to pay rent. If you are looking for money for e-scrap, boardsort.com is your way to go. It'd be hard to get more gold out than they are paying.


----------



## Gold (Jul 29, 2013)

I do like his attitude !


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 29, 2013)

Gold said:


> I do like his attitude !


Depends. Having a firm conviction is good, but being stupid enough to jump in front of a locomotive when others have cautioned you it most likely would be fatal isn't a quality I respect. 

Harold


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 30, 2013)

I have yet to actually ambulate my body before a locomotive. One can only hope, though...


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got another friend who works in an IT outsourcing company and he is going to start collecting all the old gear for me, when his clients upgrade their stuff (schools, businesses, etc). So we're talking switches, keyboards, computers, boards, etc. At least for the time being, I can't see any harm in collecting that stuff. I can even store it indoors! 

Also, I'm thinking that if/when I do eventually start doing anything, I might start with silver before gold. From what I'm reading, a basic silver refinement setup seems far simpler, requires far fewer ingredients (at least for a simple run), doesn't involve boiling acids, and aside from the nitric acid, I already have everything else I would need, including the silver. I have about 60 of the old, silver 50¢ pieces. Also, if I screw something up, I'd rather lose a couple troy ounces of silver than of gold!!

We shall see what unfolds. Perhaps nothing. But as of now, there is still no speeding locomotive to be seen, so it remains a safe bet that I won't walk in front of one. ;-)


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 31, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> I've got another friend who works in an IT outsourcing company and he is going to start collecting all the old gear for me, when his clients upgrade their stuff (schools, businesses, etc). So we're talking switches, keyboards, computers, boards, etc. At least for the time being, I can't see any harm in collecting that stuff. I can even store it indoors!



That's great, next you might want to learn how to break them down into the different types of material, and learn how to process each different type. That is a learning process in itself.



Gettinthegold said:


> Also, I'm thinking that if/when I do eventually start doing anything, I might start with silver before gold. From what I'm reading, a basic silver refinement setup seems far simpler, requires far fewer ingredients (at least for a simple run), doesn't involve boiling acids,



This is the problem, this is exactly the reason you have been advised to read Hoke before doing anything else. Not only are you terribly wrong about how "easy" it is to refine silver, but you are now talking about boiling acids. If you are dissolving values, you are not boiling acids. If you have values in solution, you are not boiling acids.



Gettinthegold said:


> and aside from the nitric acid, I already have everything else I would need, including the silver. I have about 60 of the old, silver 50¢ pieces. Also, if I screw something up, I'd rather lose a couple troy ounces of silver than of gold!!



Why would you refine silver 50¢ pieces??? Most refineries will only pay you up to about 90% spot on refined silver. If your intention is to make money, you would be loosing money by refining your silver coins. Let me explain why.

If your silver coins are 1964 or older, they are 90% silver. 

A 50¢ piece contains 36% of an ounce of silver in it.

Today's spot price for silver, as I write this, is 19.87

19.87 x .36 = 7.1532 but just to be generous lets say it's $7.20 per each of your 50¢ pieces.

60 x $7.20 = $432 but remember, when you go to sell your silver you are only going to get about 90% of spot. So ....

432 x .9 = 388.80

Now remember this is before the cost of refining, before the cost of equipment, before the investment of your time, effort and energy. So you would actually be loosing money. But even worse, you can sell the coins for more than spot prices on ebay.

If your intent is to make money, why are you proposing to refine 50¢ pieces when you can make more by selling them on ebay? And if you chose to take that same time, effort and energy with even less expensive equipment you could tone/colorize your silver coins or even paint them. There are several examples of this on ebay as well. Because of their artistic value, they command a premium even about the plain coin themselves.



Gettinthegold said:


> We shall see what unfolds. Perhaps nothing. But as of now, there is still no speeding locomotive to be seen, so it remains a safe bet that I won't walk in front of one. ;-)



I feel embarrassed for you! Don't get me wrong, I think it's wonderful that you are so excited about this. I can follow your thought process, but it's just simply wrong. Personally I think Gold is far easier to refine than Silver, for me anyway, and I think many on the forum might agree. Silver is my main focus, it's my favorite of the noble metals, but if you are going to do it correctly, and plan on refining to high purity, you have a big surprise in store for you.

It's also a fair bet you are not reading Hoke if you believe silver is easier. Hoke talks about several methods of precipitating silver chloride, one including HCl (Hydrochloric Acid). Although it can be done in other ways, it's obvious this fact has escaped you.

Refining silver takes a bit of craftwork as well, after you do so several times you will understand what I mean. How warm of a solution do you want, what are the best ways to filter, how to make sure your silver is more pure with each step in your process you take, keeping your silver chloride wet and fluffy, and on and on and on.

Post to your hearts content about things you know, other people may find those very things useful. But be careful in posting about things you do not know, because other people that come after you, and read your posts, may get the wrong impression and be mislead. Case in point, you talk about boiling acids. There are only a few cases when boiling any acid might be acceptable, I want to make ti clear that this is not the norm, and unless a professional has told you, or written, specifically, that an acid or acid solution should be boiled, you should not be boiling any!

If you survive your posts, if you stay on this forum and you choose to read and learn before posting about things you have not learned yet, and then you come back and read your very first posts I think you are going to wish, fervently, that you did not post them. I believe someone recently deleted old posts that they made for this very reason, and as stated in one of their threads they were banned for the effort.

Scott

Edited:

If you think Silver is easy to refine, read this recent forum post. I'm sure this person thought much the same.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=18909


----------



## Gettinthegold (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't say I would boil any acids! I didn't even say I would refine any silver. All I said was that, as I read stuff (and not just Hoke's book, but other stuff, too) I found that silver seemed to me to be a simpler process, involving fewer ingredients and that the ingredients involved I already owned (except for the nitric, which I'm not talking about buying). And not that it's simpler in a full-on refining setup, or simpler to make money from, but simpler and cheaper just to set up and try with, say, a few old 50¢ pieces, which I already have piles of. For the sake of trying. Not to make money off of. I'm sure that refining silver could get very complicated. 

You mentioned the money I would lose, after the investment of my time and effort. Well I don't think any of you got anywhere without investing time and effort. So I just see that as the cost of one of the ingredients of the process. And dissolving a few 50¢ pieces won't make or break the bank. 

It's not just Hoke's book that I'm reading. I get it that I would be far better off reading all of Hoke's book on recovering precious metals before I intend to recover any precious metals. Fair enough. But that doesn't stop me from reading other stuff during the time it takes me to read Hoke's book! I reckon it could take me quite a while!!

Anyway, I still really appreciate you writing back all that stuff. Believe me, it's stayed in my head. Really, it has. 

I just want to point out once more: I haven't touched an acid yet, boiling or otherwise. I don't even own any. And as of a few posts ago, I have no immediate plans to get any. At this point, I'm just talking while I read stuff. And while I collect junk. 

I can't only write about stuff that I already know. If that's all anyone around here ever did, then there'd only be a tutorial section! There would be no back-and-forth discussion and learning and exchanging of ideas! If people read what I write, and read what people think about what I write, isn't that the point? And if people read what I write, and what I wrote was dead wrong, but then don't read the 20 other posts of people telling me how I'm dead wrong, isn't that now on them?

Maybe I'll be embarrassed later. Maybe not. Maybe I'll be proud of what I learned. And maybe I'll be proud that other people can see that they can learn, too! 

P.S. just curious...if they were banned for deleting old posts, then how did they write about it in a later thread???


----------



## solar_plasma (Jul 31, 2013)

I think you have understood the most important points. And for the rest, just believe without much discussion, what they say, it will make sense to you later, like it did to me.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jul 31, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> You mentioned the money I would lose, after the investment of my time and effort. Well I don't think any of you got anywhere without investing time and effort. So I just see that as the cost of one of the ingredients of the process. And dissolving a few 50¢ pieces won't make or break the bank.



In your previous posts it seemed to me your intent was to make money. The time, effort and energy I was talking about wasn't in learning it was in what you would put forth to refine the silver. You talked about 60 50¢ pieces, not one to test what you learn about refining silver.



Gettinthegold said:


> It's not just Hoke's book that I'm reading. I get it that I would be far better off reading all of Hoke's book on recovering precious metals before I intend to recover any precious metals. Fair enough. But that doesn't stop me from reading other stuff during the time it takes me to read Hoke's book! I reckon it could take me quite a while!!



I assumed since you stated:



Gettinthegold said:


> I downloaded that Hoke book.



And then:



Gettinthegold said:


> I downloaded the book and printed it out. I'm in the process of binding it up and gluing a spine in.



That you next would be following other peoples advice, and reading the book you took the time to download, print, and bind.



Gettinthegold said:


> Anyway, I still really appreciate you writing back all that stuff. Believe me, it's stayed in my head. Really, it has.



I'm glad everyone's effort is sticking in your head, I hope it serves you well, really I do.



Gettinthegold said:


> I just want to point out once more: I haven't touched an acid yet, boiling or otherwise. I don't even own any. And as of a few posts ago, I have no immediate plans to get any. At this point, I'm just talking while I read stuff. And while I collect junk.



That's the right way of doing things, if I can though make this suggestion. Read Hoke before you read anything else, for this reason. Hoke will not only give you a good solid understanding of what we are all talking about, but also familiarize you with the language that we all use. In this way, you will be able to talk and explain yourself in a way that all of us who have read Hoke will understand, and then can respond. Even those professionals that have not read Hoke, use the same language, so the benefit to you will be that we will all be on the same page, understand your question and you in turn will understand the responses you receive.



Gettinthegold said:


> I can't only write about stuff that I already know. If that's all anyone around here ever did, then there'd only be a tutorial section! There would be no back-and-forth discussion and learning and exchanging of ideas! If people read what I write, and read what people think about what I write, isn't that the point? And if people read what I write, and what I wrote was dead wrong, but then don't read the 20 other posts of people telling me how I'm dead wrong, isn't that now on them?



If you were learning about this subject in college, you would be given a book, given chapters to read, and then after you read it, it would be discussed in class and later you would be given a test. But how do you even know the right questions to ask if you haven't read the material? You don't even know the right questions to ask yet, so how can you expect to receive good answers? Back and forth discussion happens after you have read Hoke, and understand it. Then maybe further educate yourself by reading posts on this forum, and maybe you will want to check out the section on books to see what other books you might want to read.

You will notice that the most successful people who started from nothing on this forum, took responsibility for their own education. They took good solid advice to heart, and conducted themselves in a very specific way. I know you are trying, I can see that, but instead of posting anything about refining right now, you would be better served reading about it first.



Gettinthegold said:


> Maybe I'll be embarrassed later. Maybe not. Maybe I'll be proud of what I learned. And maybe I'll be proud that other people can see that they can learn, too!



Anything you do to further your knowledge in this area, and effort you put forth, anything you are able to do as a result of educating yourself, or learning what others have to teach are all things you should be proud of. Learning about recovering and refining precious metals, and then being able to apply that knowledge is something you should be incredibly proud of. What I said was only meant to help you realize that instead of posting on what your plans are, before even reading about what you are talking about might not be the best use of a post. You would be better off not posting anything, but instead reading and then asking your questions only after attempting to search for them on this forum, and not finding them. If you notice, many people express how long they "lurked" on this forum before posting. These people are still here today, and some of them are attempting to help you with exactly what they have gone through themselves.



Gettinthegold said:


> P.S. just curious...if they were banned for deleting old posts, then how did they write about it in a later thread???



I didn't say they wrote about it later in a thread, I said they were banned for deleting old posts in their thread. So imagine, they realized that their posts were embarrassing, so they deleted those posts but the thread still existed. When a moderator realized that they deleted their posts, which makes the entire conversation of the thread loose continuity and relevance, the person who deleted those posts was banned.

I hope this helps clarify what I said. I'm not going to post on this thread again, I hate feeling like I am beating a dead dog with a stick.

Scott


----------



## rickbb (Jul 31, 2013)

If your going to collect e-waste from computers you'll find there is more gold than silver. Most of which is easy to get to, fingers on ram, PCI cards, CPU's, etc.

And the AP and Hcl/Cl process, while slower, is very easy, effective and is ideal for computer scrap where the gold is plated over copper.

While silver processes may seem simpler, anything dealing with Nitric is more complex just due to the higher level of safety precautions involved. 

(Not to mention that some forms of silver you may encounter during recovery can be explosive.)


----------



## butcher (Jul 31, 2013)

Gettinthegold,

I think silver is harder than gold, to refine, and nitric is a terribly dangerous acid, in some respects almost more dangerous than some of the acids I use in recovery and refining gold with (depending on the material and process used).

Nitric acid is part of that locomotive coming down that track; you defiantly do not want to be standing on the track in front of, or to be unaware of its dangers.

You seem to be having a hard time here on the forum, a rough start, but much of this you are bringing on yourself, We take safety very seriously, and by your comments (misguided ideas or assumptions) We can see you do not understand these dangers, or the seriousness involved when working with these acids and chemicals, and the reactions involved.

As you study more and gain more experience, you will gain more understanding, and you will see more how wrong your assumptions are at this point, and why there is such a fuss over some of these comments.


I am glad you are collecting material to process, as suggested you will be further ahead in studying how to mechanically separate and prepare the materials, which is a process of its own.

I also study everything I can, but also after several years of studying I can see so much misinformation and sometimes totally wrong things written around this subject of recovery and refining, many time authors who you would think would be very knowledgeable in this area really have little clue and will write things totally wrong or misleading, the more you learn the more you see this in the things you will study, when I first started I made a note book, I still have this note book, it really needs to be rewritten, as about half of those notes need to be revised and rewritten, since I wrote many of those notes from things I was studying I have learned where much of it was wrong, or that there were much better ways, or that many details of the information are missing, it will be a major chore to rewrite my notebook.

I am still studying Hokes book, I read a few pages on nights I am not too tired and when my eyes are still strong enough to make out the words on the page, even after years of reading her book I am still learning things from it.

I think you are doing the right thing by studying at this point, and collecting your scrap, and working on gaining a better understanding of what you are proposing of getting yourself into, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

As you study more and gain more experience, you will look back on these posts, and have a better understanding of what we are talking about, I read some of my first posts and see how much I have learned since making them.


----------



## Gold (Jul 31, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > I do like his attitude !
> ...



lol I understand what you mean Harold. I was referring to the fact that most times when people are cautioned against doing something here on the forum we see an immediate out burst from them as far as a defensive attitude. I've learned that in order for someone to learn they have to be open to constructive criticism. I learned that lesson the hard way myself here on the forum. Our job here on the forum seems to have switched from that of educating people who have no knowledge of this field, to reeducating people who have learned what knowledge they have obtained from sources that are less that reliable.


----------



## Gettinthegold (Aug 2, 2013)

My friend showed up with chemicals today. He's really a very nice guy. His cousin works in a chemical supply store or warehouse or something. He brought sulfuric acid, nitric acid, hydrochloric acid, acetic acid and ammonia. And some other stuff as well. Stuff I'm not as familiar with. Lye and stump remover or something.

I thanked him profusely. I told him to take them all back to the warehouse. I kept some sodium bicarbonate. 

Refining Precious Metal Wastes written by Calm Morrison Hoke has bound up quite nicely. I'm actually quite pleased with myself. It's a proper book now. And considering it's out of print (as far as I can surmise, anyway) it's kind of neat to have a copy of it, properly bound and covered, sitting in my hand for me to read.  So now I can take it with me on the train or read it in bed, etc. and write notes in the wide margins. I don't need to be sitting in front of my computer. I'll make a nice jacket for it at some point, when I've got some spare time.







Question: I went to download the other literature which was recommended. Namely, the Forum Handbook, Vol I and II. I used the links which the forum member Gold so helpfully added into his signature. Vol I downloaded just fine. Vol II took me to a Scribd page where I may freely read it. But to download and print it, I must pay for a subscription. Am I missing something? As I did with Hoke's book, I would far prefer to have a hard copy of all this literature, that I may take with me and write notes on. Also, Gold's link to a source for free chemistry books seems to be dead. Once again, am I missing something? And also, where might I find a link to Amman's book? Someone mentioned that earlier on in the thread but didn't leave a link. Who is Amman? It sounds like ancient Egyptian or something...

And lastly, my other friend has mentioned a big pile of old modems that are being junked at his work. Can anyone weigh in on how much there is to salvage in old modems? Or am I better off just taking anything and everything he has on offer?

Thanks again, fellas. 

And Scott, if you don't want to talk any more, that's ok. You already said plenty, and I read it all. I don't even want to know what it feels like to beat a dead dog with a stick. I can't imagine it would be a whole lot of fun. And if talking to me makes you feel like that, then by all means, give it a miss! Same goes for you, Harold. You came, you wrote, and I read. If that's what's on offer then that's what I'll gladly take. So thanks for that. And I'm still keeping a lookout for speeding locomotives. ;-)
The fact of the matter is, look how far I've already come in only a few days!!! Everyone else who's still willing to chat, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gettinthegold (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh, heck. I posted that last post from the laptop, which a guy I know was still logged into, I guess. He's the one who showed me this forum, on this laptop. Ugh how confusing...if one of the guys in charge here could fix that if possible, it would be helpful...


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 2, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Oh, heck. I posted that last post from the laptop, which a guy I know was still logged into, I guess. He's the one who showed me this forum, on this laptop. Ugh how confusing...if one of the guys in charge here could fix that if possible, it would be helpful...


Done!
I commend you for your new approach. You will come to understand that we have been trying to look out for your best interest.

Harold


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Aug 2, 2013)

If you read Hoke and you have questions, I wouldn't mind at all trying to answer questions if I can. I just don't feel I can add anymore value posting on this particular thread. I'm also pretty sure that most people on this forum who enjoy answering questions or posting what they know, would be equally willing to post on new threads you might make with questions about what we do here.

By the way, your book looks real nice, glad you got it printed and bound. There are reprints of Hoke, there are several places you can purchase them new. You can also buy a used copy off ebay, amazon, etc if that's what you want.

I don't want you to feel that I am ignoring you, that's not the case at all. I wish you the best of luck.

Scott


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 2, 2013)

> Who is Amman? It sounds like ancient Egyptian or something...


While I don't know, if he is an egyptian, I know, he is called C.W. Ammen.


----------



## Gold (Aug 2, 2013)

:arrow:


----------



## MysticColby (Aug 2, 2013)

Gettinthegold said:


> Calm Morrison Hoke



I learn something new everyday!


----------



## Geo (Aug 2, 2013)

she had another title as well, comrade. Ms. Hoke was a communist. of coarse it was long before calling someone a communist was like calling them a curse word.


----------



## rickbb (Aug 2, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> > Who is Amman? It sounds like ancient Egyptian or something...
> 
> 
> While I don't know, if he is an egyptian, I know, he is called C.W. Ammen.



Canadian I believe.


----------



## pattt (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Gettinthegold,

Welcome to the forum, I am new here too, and I have lots to learn, when i read this post, I thought oh no,
again someone who wants to put some chemicals in a mix and thinks he's going to get rich fast and easy, 
making some troubles here and not willing to listen to the sometimes hard, but correct replies from the more wise people here on the forum.
I (we) have seen that before  

But, ... you printed the book(C.M.Hokes), and the others, AND you returned the chemicals your friend had for you :!: :!: 
My hat off for you sir :!: 
All I can say, for me there is fun and pleasure in the learning and reading, the forum and the books even the things I don't understand.
Until your ready , there is fun in searching and collecting all the stuff that is needed to start, get the modems and other stuff, dismantle them keep the parts
that contain precious metals and put them sort by sort in boxes, ram, pci fingers, pins, and so on.....

I hope you have a pleasant stay here and enjoy the learning, the forum and eventually The Gold 8) 
Pat


----------



## butcher (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice job on the book, keep up the good work, I do not know of a download for Ammens book, it is more geared towards recovery of metals from ore, I like his book, I bought mine from action mining, you may find one cheaper somewhere else, I am providing a link to their catalog and web site, if nothing else just for the educational value.

http://www.actionmining.com/

http://www.actionmining.com/Catalog.pdf


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 3, 2013)

Ammen's book is copyright protected, thus a download won't be found on this board.

Harold


----------



## rusty (Aug 3, 2013)

Harold_V said:


> Ammen's book is copyright protected, thus a download won't be found on this board.
> 
> Harold



C.W. Ammens, Recovery and Refining of Precious Metals - ISBN: 978-0-412-72060-4 

Sneak peek between the pages, http://link.springer.com/book/10.1007/978-1-4615-7721-8/page/1

Maybe purchased from the following address.

Deep Rock Resources Inc.
P.O. Box 388
St. Albert, Alberta
Canada, T8N-7A2


----------



## yar (Aug 3, 2013)

While I am not versed enough in the process of recovery and refinement as many of the others here that responded ro you post I can weigh in on an aspect you touched on regarding accumulating scrap. Anything that you come across do yourself a favor and take it apart. Learn what the metals are and their values, precious or not they all have some value. I strted out as a part time scrapper whos interests have turned to refining .

I was as wide eyed as you watching utube and gathering alot of information that turned out to be false, misleading and outright dangerous. I found this forum and have not looked for information anywhere else since. I downloaded and read Hoke, read the safety section, msds sheets, both volume i and 2 and anything else that I can absorb. I continue to read everyday. Trust me when I say the work you put in will be worth it.

There are good people here who are willing to help if you get stuck but you have to be willing to do the work as well. Keep at it, I can see the differece in your attitude change from your first post to your most recent and it seems you are moving in the right direction.

Edit- if you want to see what I accomplished and how long it took me go to the gallery and look for my post. That is what studying and patience will do for you.


----------

